# How much is the Mac employee discount ?



## sassycassiee (Nov 3, 2008)

I really wanna know how much Mac employees discounts are?
I heard it is 40% !? 

I applied at a Mac counter, in Macy's... a couple days ago.
I'm not sure what I should expect, I mean like, when I would get a call?
HOPEFULLY SOON! Because I need a job ASAP, and I'm DYING to work at MAC!







I have some other questions, hopefully someone can answer a majority of them.

Okay so, I know theres SOOOOO MANY posts, and pretty much everyones questions are answered, but right now I'm too lazy to look thru all the posts.

Anyway, HOW MUCH MAC history do you have to know, in order to "pass the interview" or "impress them"?

Also... I just started buying Mac, so I don't have alot of their products, but thats why I'm trying to work there, so I can make some money to spend...mainly for cosmetics. Because I'm tired of using cheap stuff from walmarttt!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO EMBARRASSING! I KNOW!)
But my question is...
is that a bad thing!? That I don't have a HUGE COLLECTION of mac, and yet, and I am trying to work there?
I mean of course, eventually my collection will build, because I am only a newbie right now... but yeah. Does that make sense?

Is there anything that i'd specifically want to say or point out in my interview?

and what NOT to say, or do?


THANK YOUUUUUUU!!!
Please leave an honest answer, it will really help me out with my questions and concerns.

Along with every other girl who has applied at MAC, I am really NERVOUS!
but maybe getting my hopes up too high, at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ugh! I just really want this job!


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 3, 2008)

Its 60%, I believe.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 4, 2008)

60% thats insaneee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 4, 2008)

I think it would really benefit you to read the previous posts on this topic.  I know I have seen similar questions in the past and there was good feedback given.  The reality is that since what you are asking has been asked and answered before you aren't going to get a lot of feedback in this thread.


----------



## daisyv316 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a friend whose friend lol works for MAC and she is a manager there and she get 60% off! HTH


----------

